# New update 20.4.4 installed no Home shopping app



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

I just got the new update this morning on my new Roamio, and there is no Home Shopping Network in the App section. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't see that as an actual problem...

But seriously, it never occurred to me to even check. I can take a look when I get home (though I suspect others will be able to check earlier).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

these apps sometimes take a few days. They like to complete the roll-out before flipping the switch on the head end.

You can try reconnecting if you want, but I would give it a few days.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I will drop this app as quickly as it appears!


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

bradleys said:


> these apps sometimes take a few days. They like to complete the roll-out before flipping the switch on the head end.
> 
> You can try reconnecting if you want, but I would give it a few days.


I just called Tivo, and they also said it could take a day or two for the app to load. I like their tech support, took their time, and had me check everything anyway. Incidentally, the app would show up under Apps and Games.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Really?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I will drop this app as quickly as it appears!


:up:


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Captainbob said:


> I just called Tivo, and they also said it could take a day or two for the app to load. I like their tech support, took their time, and had me check everything anyway. Incidentally, the app would show up under Apps and Games.


I've seen it all now...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Got the update I think Tuesday, rebooted all three TiVo's today and the app is there. Works pretty good.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I will drop this app as quickly as it appears!


How will you do that? Unless it is listed under video providers, you can't hide it. TiVo really needs to add app management so that this would be possible for things like Spotify, Pandora, etc.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Do I need to reboot the TiVo's in order for it to show up??


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

JWhites said:


> Got the update I think Tuesday, rebooted all three TiVo's today and the app is there. Works pretty good.


After reading your post, I rebooted my Roamio this morning and the HSN app showed up. The window in the center where the video is supposed to show up, however, just had a "loading" text in it. I thought maybe it would take time to load some more of the app, but after 10 minutes or so, I decided that it was not working. I rebooted it once more, but same problem, it was stuck on loading. I called Tivo support, and he had to do a bit of research on this issue, because since it is a brand new release of software, I was the first call he had on this issue. He finally found a note that applied to the Spotify app, causing the same problem and it was solved by the following, which he called a "Forced connection with Tivo":

Go to settings/network/ connect to Tivo service and hit enter. Takes about 30 seconds, and when it is done, go back to Apps and everything is working.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have to wonder if the HSN folks are getting their money's worth for this unusable mess.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> I have to wonder if the HSN folks are getting their money's worth for this unusable mess.


It's works perfectly once it is installed. Much better than the HSN App on Roku.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ufo4sale said:


> Do I need to reboot the TiVo's in order for it to show up??


No...mine showed up today without requiring a reboot.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't see the need for this app, but more power to those who do.

To me, I really hope that this means that Tivo app development has gotten easier to the point that more, other video centric apps, will be written.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> I will drop this app as quickly as it appears!


How do you "drop" an app? I have a ton of stuff I NEVER USE in my Apps menu I'd love to drop!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I was afraid this was one that would show up in my now playing list. Thus, I would make sure it did not show up there. NBD as it does not...


----------

